# lsof install



## dbsmith (Mar 22, 2009)

Does anyone have a compiled binary of lsof for v6.3 they can send me?  I have having issues installing:
I updated my Makefile as suggested, but I still see this error.

thank you


$ make install
Please write your own install rule.  Lsof should be installed
setgid to the group that can can read /dev/kmem.  Normally
that is the kmem group.  Your install rule actions might look
something like this:

    install -cs -m 2755 -g ${GRP} ${PROG} ${BIN}/${PROG}
    install -c -m 444 ${MAN} ${DOC}/${MAN}

You will have to complete the skeletons for the BIN, DOC, and
GRP strings given at the beginning of this Makefile, e.g.,

    BIN= ${DESTDIR}/usr/local/etc
    DOC= ${DESTDIR}/usr/local/man/man8
    GRP= kmem

[root@test /usr/ports/sysutils/lsof/lsof_4.82E.freebsd]# ./lsof
lsof: can't determine user device random seed.

[root@test /usr/ports/sysutils/lsof/lsof_4.82E.freebsd]# uname -a
FreeBSD test.virtual-representative.com 6.3-RELEASE-p3-jc1 FreeBSD 6.3-RELEASE-p3-jc1 #2: Thu Aug  7 14:36:29 PDT 2008     

[root@test /usr/ports/sysutils/lsof/lsof_4.82E.freebsd]#


----------



## ale (Mar 22, 2009)

I've read about problems with nfs mounts, is it your case?
I can send you a package for 6.4-STABLE, it should work.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 23, 2009)

Errr..

ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-6.3-release/sysutils/lsof-4.79D.tbz


----------



## ale (Mar 23, 2009)

Maybe he wants lsof_4.82*E*


----------

